# Various type enclosures.



## PGRVII (Jan 31, 2020)

P.metallica 


P.pulcher 


H.villosella 



Psued.sp.blue 


B.hamorii 
 My enclosures for my little collection. Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 1, 2020)

I love this type of natural looking terrariums for our Ts. I saw that you have done the best mod for the Exo-Terras!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes! When researching that seemed to be the first thing to do with those type enclosures,so ta da! 
Thank you all of mine are bioactive,even the little Psued.sp.blue has some springtails and live moss.

Here is all my enclosures from the top. I have modded all from mesh to plexi. The long tank is actually light diffusing panel with plexi on top,as Beckii my B.hamorii is a bit small and could squeeze out the top yet. So I have a piece of plexi vented and secured with clips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 1, 2020)

I would add some porcellios or trichorinas (pill bugs) and earth worms. In conjunction with the springtails do a great job maintaining the substrate healthy. The pill bugs eat the mayor wastes, the springtail the rest and the earthworms keep the substrate oxigenated.

If you want to add some live plants my vote goes to the chamaedorea elegans and hedera helix for the vertical enclosure, and some small chamaedoreas and fern for the rest. They are very easy to keep alive and give that extra live touch to the enclosure.

My last vivarium from this week, I am waiting anxiouly fot the moss to grow xD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 1, 2020)

All the enclosures have live plants 
Cool looking enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 1, 2020)

I want to say more plants hahahahahaha xD


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey to each their own.


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 1, 2020)

Of course!



PGRVII said:


> Here is all my enclosures from the top. I have modded all from mesh to plexi. The long tank is actually light diffusing panel with plexi on top,as Beckii my B.hamorii is a bit small and could squeeze out the top yet. So I have a piece of plexi vented and secured with clips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those exo terras lights? I was looking for one for my old setup, but was impossible to find one here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes they are!

Love them,easy to use and sleek. Definitely recommend


----------



## Rhino1 (Feb 1, 2020)

I love seeing enclosures like this, most of mine are natural looking too. Thanks for sharing your pic's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 1, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> I love seeing enclosures like this, most of mine are natural looking too. Thanks for sharing your pic's


I like a "natural" look too.  And thank you for looking,I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 2, 2020)

Awesome enclosures!! look amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey thank you kindly,much appreciated.


Smotzer said:


> Awesome enclosures!! look amazing!


I like to design my enclosures around the inhabitants den. In the case of Pradesha I made her this tree structure out of 2 cork tubes,hot glue and sheet moss. It gives her 2 areas to access it from top or bottom,and the backside of it has a separately walled off chamber above the soil(also buried 2-3")
The second chamber only has one ground level entrance to give her a dark secure area to retreat,very little light can be seen.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is the openings for her hide






Here are some more of my Heterothele villosella, Teela's enclosure. 









Tank maintenance day.



Pradesha's enclosure front view. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Beckii's enclosure. 
B.hamorii 



Wasn't sure if this was the place to put this or not,but felt like it was good as any.
This is what I use in my aboreal tarantula enclosures as a water dish. Magnetic gecko food ledges. They blend right in. The one in my Poecilotheria metallica enclosure fits like a puzzle piece.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Feb 20, 2020)

Those are pretty neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 20, 2020)

SamanthaMarikian said:


> Those are pretty neat


I thought so too! Form and function. 

New enclosure build coming soon!
12x12x12" Exo Terra
	

		
			
		

		
	




New enclosure build coming!
Got the sling one ready to go and for fun,the adult sized one.






New build drying.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Some shots with the purposed display lighting. Definitely adding a plant in the back left corner,maybe a jade.


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 23, 2020)

I had to redo the den due to some snags,but I like this better for form and function. The back left corner is for a plant of some kind. Just going to fill it with my normal substrate. 
Thanks for lookin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 23, 2020)

I like to add leaves and wood around the entrance to burrows,it not only looks good,but serves a purpose to giving them places to easily hang webbing to tidy their place up as they see fit. In this case it also provided extra over hang cover by the mopani and leaf litter being packed into the dirt around the entrance.


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 24, 2020)

Here's a few more,maybe a plant tonight.
Thanks for looking!








 I am going to add a water bowl in the front right corner of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 25, 2020)

Here's some of the sling enclosure for the M.balfouri. 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 25, 2020)

So I totally was busy today,totally...
Went to my local hardware mart and got plexi cut. Added holes with soldering iron,aquarium silicone to get it friendly. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also got the Aloe plant! Had a great one for my over all layout.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also,a cool picture of how I constructed the burrow for Cinnabari to live in.



This was a super fun build
And of course slings gotta start somewhere...


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 26, 2020)

Lid came out great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 27, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B9D4APlBEwn/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 27, 2020)

Be prepared for the "more substrate" guys xD


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 27, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Be prepared for the "more substrate" guys xD


Why? Its an aboreal tarantula. With varying degrees between 2"-5.5" depth.


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 27, 2020)

PGRVII said:


> Why? Its an aboreal tarantula. With varying degrees between 2"-5.5" depth.


It was a joke! 

The enclosure looks perfect to me, but there is always someone who can't resist to say that phrase...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 27, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> It was a joke!
> 
> The enclosure looks perfect to me, but there is always someone who can't resist to say that phrase...


Ah.
Wasnt aware that was a thing. Good deal.


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 27, 2020)

And a video for the upcoming Cinnabari the Monocentropus Balfouri. 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B9FMvV_BCya/

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 27, 2020)

All of my enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Mar 8, 2020)

My Cloud Forest Design labels came in,I am impressed. I have more coming soon for my H.villosella, P.pulcher, and Psued.sp.blue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 2, 2020)

New enclosure for my Harpactira pulchripes sling,Makha. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 2, 2020)

PGRVII said:


> And a video for the upcoming Cinnabari the Monocentropus Balfouri.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9FMvV_BCya/


_Very_ nice! Incredibly awesome how she's constructed her burrow with that pile of leaves at the opening.



PGRVII said:


> Cloud Forest Design


These labels looks great! Really completes the aesthetic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 2, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> _Very_ nice! Incredibly awesome how she's constructed her burrow with that pile of leaves at the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> These labels looks great! Really completes the aesthetic.


Thank you! Glad you dig it!
Well,she actually didn't build the leaf entrance, that was my doing. But all the same,hopefully when she arrives she will take to it.
The labels definitely are great to add,I love em. Made by Cloud Forest Design.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 2, 2020)

PGRVII said:


> Thank you! Glad you dig it!
> Well,she actually didn't build the leaf entrance, that was my doing. But all the same,hopefully when she arrives she will take to it.
> The labels definitely are great to add,I love em. Made by Cloud Forest Design.


In that case, you get the credit. Lookin' good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 2, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> In that case, you get the credit. Lookin' good!


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 2, 2020)

Got an Avicularia Avicularia sling enclosure set up today as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 8, 2020)

Fun deli cup enclosure I set up,really just because haha. I do have a new arrival coming this week. But that will be going into an acrylic.
	

		
			
		

		
	




New enclosure for my Hapalopus sp Colombia (small) 
Made use of the same kind of layering technique with the leaves for a burrow combined with a small piece of mopani for structure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 16, 2020)

My adult Hapalopus sp Colombia sm enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 17, 2020)

Finished tying this together last night/this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 19, 2020)

Side view.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2020)

Looking good! Do these vivs have any kind of cleanup crew?

I do think you may have some challenges with the barrier separating the substrate from the drainage layer, though. I've tried that before and it didn't work so great, as inverts that dig can get tarsal claws stuck in the material/etc. I don't think that necessarily means one can't have a drainage layer, though (just skip the barrier). At any rate, keep us posted with how that works out!


----------



## PGRVII (Apr 19, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> Looking good! Do these vivs have any kind of cleanup crew?
> 
> I do think you may have some challenges with the barrier separating the substrate from the drainage layer, though. I've tried that before and it didn't work so great, as inverts that dig can get tarsal claws stuck in the material/etc. I don't think that necessarily means one can't have a drainage layer, though (just skip the barrier). At any rate, keep us posted with how that works out!


Thank you! They all have springtails. Thats about it. Everyonce in a while I wipe the glass down inside with just a clean towel but so far not alot to do even for spiders. Of course if I see a bolus laying I will pick it out,but pretty low key.
Yep definitely will! Thanks!


----------



## PGRVII (Jul 22, 2020)

New enclosure for a new sling.


----------



## PGRVII (Oct 27, 2020)

**8"x6"x6"**
Added a few Tarantula Crib enclosures recently. Nothing in them,just for some current slings in the future. 
Definitely great people to deal with.



12"x8"x8"


----------



## PGRVII (Oct 27, 2020)

Some shots of the entire collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII (Oct 29, 2020)

New enclosures planted and cycling


----------



## PGRVII (Oct 30, 2020)

Definitely stoked to add more of these.


----------



## PGRVII (Nov 10, 2020)

Small slider enclosure from Tarantula Cribs
View attachment VID_72880119_021308_063.mp4


----------

